# [SOLVED] Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

We have a user who was having extreme trouble with her user profile so the profile name has been changed and she can log in and work fine.

One problem remains: Coleagues cannot send her internal mail. She can send internal mail and coleagues can reply with no issues but sending gets a return:

"_Delivery has failed due to these recipients or groups:

<user name>
The email address that you entered couldn't be found. Check the address and try resending the message. If the problem persists, please contact your helpdesk_"

Does anyone have any ideas please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1*

Hello,

Have you checked the external email address in Exchange? 


Dave


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1*

Hello,

Instead of typing the email Address in the *To....*box please try this: From Outlook, select Mail, Click on New => To... => Global Address List, in here select the Name and it shd resolve the email address.


> "Delivery has failed due to these recipients or groups:
> 
> <user name>
> The email address that you entered couldn't be found. Check the address and try resending the message. If the problem persists, please contact your helpdesk"


See if that works, if not please post back.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1*

Dave: The external email address is the same as it always was, nothing to do with email has changed, only the name of the user's profile.

2xg: I'll give that a try and report back.

Thanks guys.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1*

Okay, so using the Global Address List method works, she can receive internal email but... when you type the users name directly into the "To" field she still doesn't receive it so no change really = (


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1*

Okay, I seem to have solved the internal mail issue but now the user's distribution list aren't working.
She has recreated them after the internal mail issue was resolved but still no joy...


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1*

And all of the other users are working correctly? Is there any errors in the event logs? Have you re-created the mail profile in outlook or tried the same user on another PC?

I would just re-create the User account through the SBS Wizard.

Dave


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1*

Okay, so Internal Email is now resolved by using the Global Address List, that's great.

User's Distribution list - Did she add the Users/Contacts from her Outlook Contacts or from the Global Address List?


System10 said:


> Okay, I seem to have solved the internal mail issue but now the user's distribution list aren't working.
> She has recreated them after the internal mail issue was resolved but still no joy...


SBS 2011 is a bit tricky, when you first set it up, you'll have to constantly be using the Global Adress List this is only for Internal use only of course until your Outlook remembers eventually all these Internal email and will create a cache called .NK2. I had this issue before then it went away completely.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange on SBS 2011 Std, SP1*

2xg: No, using the GAL allowed other people to email the user internally but did not resolve the issue completely. Other users had to use the GAL _every time_ they wanted to email the user.
We resolved the issue by removing the old email address from the auto-complete cache in the users Outlook and then updating the Offline Address Book.

Dave: All of the other users' accounts and email were completely unaffected. The account itself was okay after the name change and the user was no longer experiencing login issues which was the initial problem.

However...this issue has now been resolved COMPLETELY (hooray!) by creating two new Distribution Lists in Exchange Server and deleting the user-created lists from their Outlooks.

Thanks for your help guys, we got there in the end!


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad to hear that you got it resolved 

Dave


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know.

You're Welcome.


----------

